# Hesston 6550 Header Problems!



## cumminskid21 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello everyone this is my first post but its kinda urgent as im trying to beat the rain and my new swather wont work, i dont know anything about this kind of machine or header but its got the hydraulic gear that bolts to the header and it has the big disc in the middle that has the two arms that run the pivot arms for the sickle bar, first off i just paid 6500.00 to have the header rebuilt and it looks good and everything is right, i put the header on the swather and it worked great then i went to start cutting last night and for whatever reason the left side arm hits the drive gear housing but everything else is still good and tight and everything so i modified the arm to clear it and now the left side pivot arm hits the header frame itself befor the arm in the center makes a full revolution, i dont know how else to explain it, any help would be great!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Where are you located??

Regards, Mike


----------



## cumminskid21 (Jul 10, 2012)

Helena, MT


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Its going to be really tough to give you help without seeing what it is doing....are you 100% sure it has been put back together correctly? So you are saying that it appeared to be operating fine when engaged, but when you started cutting it started making contact with the frame....sounds as if something(arms) might have been put on backwards or upside down? Do you have the operators manual? Parts manual? Is there someone in your area that uses Hesston Swathers? Might get them to come and just give it the eyeball test if they are familiar with Hesstons. Hopefully others will respond this evening.

Regards, Mike


----------



## cumminskid21 (Jul 10, 2012)

well it was professionally rebuilt. I put it on and engaged the header and all was good, so i greased it and got ready to cut, right when i engaged it to start cutting it was good for about 10 seconds then the left arm off the center pulley/wheel thing got bound up on the hydraulic gear that bolts to the header.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd contact whoever rebuilt it, something is obviously wrong.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

X2


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well Kid....have you had any luck with help??

Regards, Mike


----------



## cumminskid21 (Jul 10, 2012)

no luck yet, i can rotate it by hand a little then i go in the cab to engage it and everything moves until the pivot arm on the left side hits the header itself


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Can you take a pic and show how the pivot arm is hitting the header? Maybe have someone point it out?

Regards, Mike


----------

